# I'm stupid!



## Pigsdaddy (Jun 13, 2009)

I drove down to fish the Navarre pier Saturday morning and on the way decided to pull into Whataburger at Gulf Breeze. I forgot my rods were on the back to the truck in my pier cart and busted two of the rings off the guides on my Cobia rod. The guides are fine, and I have the rings. Is there anyone that can braze (spelling?) the rings back on the guides for me?


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I did the exact same thing at Mcdonalds. Fortunately, I didnt break anything.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

No but they can re warp new ones on for the cost of the guides plus about 5 to 7 bucks a guide.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't know you, but you're not stupid. I've broken several rods by just not thinking, or getting in a hurry. Lighten up on yourself!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a couple good friends in Guam. One has been there a couple years. The other went last fall. We'll call them "Night Moves" and "Double D" or Jon and Dustin. Both are good fisherman who have fished world wide, both are Navy Rescue Swimmers, Jon an E-8, Dustin an E-7.

When Jon found out Dustin had orders to Guam, they got together and bought a nearly new 26' ProCat... (mostly Jon's $$$). Dustin went to So. Carolina and picked up a SWEEET 2 year old boat with a nice T-top. Jon wanted new curtains installed before Dustin shipped it to Guam. Dustin found a guy in Gulf Breeze that would do the work. Dustin lived in Pace. So Dustin took Jon's boat to Gulf Breeze via 17th Street.


Can you guess what happened next?

Yeppers, that nearly new 26' Pro Cat with the nice T-top made a valiant effort to "duck" under the train bridge on 17th just north of the 3 mile bridge. But shecould NOT duck enough.

The stranger behind Dustin at the time of the "mishap" pulled over to help clean the debris. He said it was a spectacular thing to watch.

Imagine THAT phone call to Guam...

It was all repaired nicely, insurance covered all but a large deductible...

But I can only imagine the SOUND as he nonchalantly drove under that train bridge.

The Policeman tried to be kind and said it happens all the time, but that's no help at the time.

By the way, as he would, Jon was cool, laughed a lot and said simply, "No problem, it happens."

But then a few months earlier Jon shattered his elbow... When I heard of course I asked "How did he do that?"

Dustin said simply... "Well he was using his 12 year old sons skateboard and..." That's as far as he got when I busted out laughing.

They are now catching a lot of fish in Guam on a great boat. I'm sure Jon has used his bum elbow as an excuse for a lost fish or two. I'm sure Dustin bites his tongue and moves back under the shade of the t-top.

Jim


----------



## glenn (Jul 25, 2010)

I know it's not good to have to pay for all that and I am sure dumb things happen to all of us but it was funny as hell and I needed a good laugh today, thanks for the story man!


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

A couple of years back I was driving across the 3 mile bridge with a key largo rod and a 706 rigged up, reel sat between the seats of my jeep, rod hang out the back. I guess the line came off the roller and the treble hook fell off the guide foot and went out back. Dont know how long I dragged it but by the time I got to breeze I was on! Looked down to see line peeling of the spool at about 40mph. Stopped in at GBBT to respool on my way to the pier. Luckily nothing broken, but your not stupid. Stuff happens. Its funny.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Buckyt said:


> I don't know you, but you're not stupid. I've broken several rods by just not thinking, or getting in a hurry. Lighten up on yourself!


*At least you did'nt forget to lower you antena like I did and rip it right off your T-Top lol *


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Pigsdaddy,
There is a fellow in the back of Gone Fishin' Bait and Tackle located on Lillian Hwy just north of 98 that does great work for a good price. I can't think of his name off the top of my head but you could call Gone Fishin' and ask. He has a nice little shop right there in the store. I think I remember him telling me here is there 5 days a week. Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

H2OMARK said:


> Pigsdaddy,
> There is a fellow in the back of Gone Fishin' Bait and Tackle located on Lillian Hwy just north of 98 that does great work for a good price. I can't think of his name off the top of my head but you could call Gone Fishin' and ask. He has a nice little shop right there in the store. I think I remember him telling me here is there 5 days a week. Hope this helps.
> 
> Mark


Rod-n-Reel Depot

His name is Ron Trine
# 850-458-0428
He is a super nice guy that does quality work. I have a custom rod he built for me.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Turtle, your story reminded me of the time we went by boat to Tacky Jacks in Orange Beach and I forgot that I had 6 rods in my rocket launchers. I pulled into one of the old covered slips and got the rods hung up on the roof. I had a hard time getting the rods down so I could back out of the slip. No big damages, but I made some good scratches in some decent rods.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I may have a even dumber thing I did on East river. You know that bridge that goes over it on 87? Well I used to go up the river in the old TURTLE boat, 16' Sunfish center console , every once in a while to get a freshwater bite, and one day I went up there with the Bimini up and when we went up river we passed right through. I guess when we were up there the tide came in a little bit and on the way out, Riiiiiip , by by Bimini. What a tard...:w00t:*


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Turtle, was that the boat that you were using what looked like a 12" tablesaw blade for a washer to secure the spare on the trailer??? I got the SKS from you.


----------



## Pigsdaddy (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks for all the input and stories guys. I'm going to have if fixed by Ron. I guess my guides are low hanging fruit compared to that T-top bouncing off the graphiti bridge!


----------



## bigcat1967 (Mar 19, 2011)

I have too many stupid stories - and those will never be told!


----------



## sig226 (Feb 7, 2011)

i married the same woman twice, now thats stupid


----------



## sig226 (Feb 7, 2011)

also i had outpatient back surgery monday was on ladder installing new t top it fell knocking me 8 ft backwards, hit my head on tramsmon and back on motor well, what was bad is it at fell twice before and i didnt tie it down. then the t top hit me in face, am very lucky, live by myself, privacy fence, only the buzzards would know i was there


----------



## sig226 (Feb 7, 2011)

*heres the boat*


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

I have fished with many a rod that needed shortened from 7'6" to 7 feet or so... Tailgates and power windows are far faster than a damn hacksaw...:thumbup:

If you ever need a set of 4 kite rods, just leave your set penn 50dubs on custom personalized rods in the rocket launcher and pick the appropriate bridge to run under in the keys at 50 mph in a 23' robalo... :whistling:

GEE-ZUSS KEY-RIST it sounded like a car had fallen off the bridge right onto the deck...

Brent


----------



## TightLines172 (May 13, 2011)

I left 2 rods in the gunnel rod holders on the stern of my boat Saturday and as I backed my boat up the driveway towards the house, one of my rods caught the gutter of the house and LUCKILY i saw it before it ripped the guides off! I pulled forward and because the guides were caught on the gutter, it pulled my rods of out the holders and dumped them in the driveway...


----------



## sig226 (Feb 7, 2011)

i fishing with a friend is about 280lbs, everytime he stepped in my boat he stepped on my custom bream.crappie poles riged with ultalight pens. You wouldnt know it till you hooked a bull bream and rod folded in half. they sell replacement rods for 13.00 plus freight got to where i ordered 2 extra long ends at time. he never offered to replace one. good guy but bull in china shop. sold bass boat last week, havent used but 1 time last 2 yrs after i got back in gulf and got 2 old wooden surf rescue boats from n/c made to run from beach thru surf and return thru surf. ive lost 2 350.00 cameras and 2 pairs 500.00 glasses getting out tk at ramps, we all do it, join my eye a trip club, its the devils way of making u so mad that u wont want to go fishing again.


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

lemme guess,,,,,perfection guides 40 & 60

a year or so back they fad problems with those sizes

as a rodbuilder ive replace many


----------

